# Audi TT 2003 clutch master cylinder replace



## Terry tibbs (Jun 3, 2020)

Okay not as easy as I would have thought 
Had to replace clutch master cylinder on my Audi TT
03 removing to pipe elbow from master cylinder and refitting nearly killed me access is limited behind heat shield had to remove shield 
Then pull the elbow into place with speaker wire as access was restricted two days later ! Works well 150000
Miles on clock


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Terry, Welcome to the TTF.
Very common on some VAG cars & the MK1 is one of them.
Was it leaking or was the pedal sticking down?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

